

How do you deal with people who ask you to fix their computer? - nsoonhui
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/q/5384/468

======
petercooper
"Sorry, I only use Macs." (This tends to work well whether it's true or not.)

If it turns out to be a Mac they're using, I'll usually help because it never
turns out to be a weird hardware problem, driver incompatibilities or the
like.

~~~
bad_user
I waisted 4 hours with a Mac that just wouldn't boot because of stupid changes
to the firmware or bootloader, starting with those damn boot shortcuts because
Apple thought it would be unsexy to put a map of the available shortcuts on
the boot screen.

And the worst part, after those waisted hours I've barely received a "thank
you", with disappointment in his eyes probably because it took so long (hey, a
beer would've been nice, but I guess I'm old-fashioned).

This was a neighbor, and the problem with such people is that they neither
learn, nor appreciate the time you waist on fixing their shit. As if you owe
them something.

~~~
Terretta
For next time, I think you mean "waste" as in dispose of, not "waist" as in
pants.

More importantly, teach your neighbor to Google:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=Mac%20boot%20keys>

Give a man tech help, help him for a day; teach him to Google, help him for
life.

~~~
bad_user
> _For next time, I think you mean "waste" as in dispose of, not "waist" as in
> pants._

:) sorry.

It was a little more complicated than that, not to mention I didn't have
another workstation available, and had to get back home to get my laptop.

------
younata
I have a stack of print-outs of xkcd's tech support cheat-sheet [1], that I
give to the person.

On some occasions, they actually have an interesting problem, but, the other
99% of the time, I just save my time by handing them the cheat sheet.

[1]: <http://xkcd.com/627/>

------
CapitalistCartr
My mom woke me up Sunday morning with a phone call. I'm laying in bed, eyes
closed, telling her, "Ok, click on accessories, then command prompt . . . Now
type 'ipconfig' space, slash, release . . . " While I'm doing all this, I'm
wondering how I got myself in this position.

~~~
bradleyland
How: You picked up the phone when your mom called.

------
GavinB
In a work context, helping people with their computer problems isn't a bad
thing. If it sounds like something easy, help them fix it. If it sounds hard,
refer them to tech support.

Also, if someone walks by struggling to carry a heavy package, offer to help
them with it. Helping is good, as long as you keep it under control.

Helping people with little things is one of the best ways to build a network.

~~~
gvb
Absolutely! I don't get asked a whole lot, but don't mind helping because of
the reasons you point out and also because it keeps me sharp.

One thing that is _really_ helpful is that I always have the friend drop his
computer off at my house so I can work on it in my spare (sparse) time with
all my tools at hand. Nowadays the computers are mostly laptops, but even
towers are easy enough to transport (I have plenty of keyboards, mice, and
monitors).

Trying to fix a computer in real time on-site or over a phone is a major PITA.

------
njharman
I say "No."

Learning to say "No" is an important life skill.

------
sanswork
"I haven't used windows in like 10 years I really have no clue what I'm doing
with it".

Honest and works most of the time.

I also get asked to go shopping for computers with family and family friends
all the time. Given how useless I am with PC hardware it's really amazing(I
can assemble one but don't ask me to pick the parts).

~~~
billswift
I built one, including picking the parts, but that was 12 years ago. I
wouldn't try it again now without a few weeks study. Keeping up with changes
and new hardware is more trouble than it's worth, if you don't do it more or
less constantly, for a job or such.

~~~
x0t
I recently started building a machine, just as an exercise. I've spent 2-3
weeks researching parts now because I've been so far out of the loop.

------
smithbits
I like helping people and I almost always learn something interesting. I'm
also personally embarrassed at how hard the we in the computer industry makes
things. Grandparents want to look at pictures of their grand kids, everyone
wants email and it's nice to buy things online. No one should have to know
what DNS means, what an SPF record is or worry about scammers stealing their
credit cards and who ever makes these things better will probably get rich as
well.

------
KingOfB
I enjoy helping people a little, usually recommending good usage guidelines
(IE:Use Chrome, a Mac, gmail). It's actually a great "usability" process to
watch people solve their problems and figure things out. A big help is to
watch peoples problems, not listen to them.

I'm actually amazed by the BS that people put up with to get their computer to
do what they want. Complete novices will encounter an issue, and they'll go
through a process, often 5-7 steps, of which 1 solves the problem. I like to
think of myself as Exorcizing Technical Demons from people. It really is not a
technical issue 80% of the time. My girlfriend shakes her Cellphone to improve
reception. I haven't been able to exorcize that one yet. I think she likes how
much it aggravates me.

I also have clear boundaries on helping them get through their problems and
fixing them. IE: I don't re-install windows. I will muck for 5 minutes to get
spybot and try and rescue a computer, but then it's to the repair shop. I'm
not going to sit around for 3 hours while spybot runs, I'll tell them to give
me a ring.

------
balding_n_tired
Given that it's usually my wife or my stepmother, usually I say Yes. I did
help with the internet connection on a neighbor's computer about a year ago,
but we've known them for years and are on good terms.

------
jacquesm
I refer them to a friend who does that for a living.

~~~
nsoonhui
The problem why they refer to _you_ instead of professional is because they
want to save the $$$

~~~
jacquesm
I know that, but they'd never admit that would they :)

I might offer to install Ubuntu on their machines though, that usually cures
them of any last resistance.

~~~
nsoonhui
Before, after you install it they will call you to support _any_ IT issues.
And if you manage to screw things up, expect a barrage of abuse.

~~~
jacquesm
Oh, I pretty much guarantee them I'll screw things up, that's why I have a
friend who fixes my stuff for me ;)

------
x0t
If it's family, they're running Ubuntu, so I use VNC to connect and resolve
the issue (hopefully educating them along the way). My wife and I share a
machine at home, so I suppose that one doesn't count.

I generally tell friends that I'm not familiar enough with Windows to resolve
the issue in a timely manner. I also tell them that I would have to google the
problem and they'd be better sending it to a specialist. Afterwards, I refer
them to a couple of breakfix shops.

I tell co-workers that it'd be a conflict of interest and I don't do any
"computer work" outside of our company.

Anyone else gets a polite "no."

------
artmageddon
I'm usually happy to help out friends with one-off requests, but it depends on
the nature of it... or rather I should say, if I'm doing it for free / on the
cheap, how much of an inconvenience is it?

I won't ask much of anything for quick requests or advice. If I'm at a good
friend's place helping them on their machine, I might just want their company
to shoot the breeze or have a beer with while waiting for Spybot et. al. to
finish. Usually dinner's good enough since it means I don't have to expend any
money or effort for it, and redirect it toward something relatively simple for
me.

I have one neighbor who, under normal circumstances, I would have a hard time
agreeing to help for free, but given that he and his construction company
helped build our house(along with the fact that we trade wine / honey, and he
helps us with other favors), it's something I'm more than willing to deal
with. It helps that he generally listens to my advice too(i.e. back up stuff,
don't use IE, etc.).

On the other hand, I have a friend who I'm just about through with trying to
help, though. He has frequently has numerous problems with spyware that
infects his machine, and will ignore my advice despite discussing it at length
for 30 minutes or more, only to have the same problems arise again several
months later. I've even suggested(and even gave a burned copy of) Ubuntu 9 for
his mother who "only goes on the internet and uses MS Office" but declined to
use it because "he didn't know how to install it"-he didn't care that I
could've walked him through it or that it was even easier than Windows...
"nope, not Windows, won't do it."

------
vinhboy
I like fixing other people's computers. It's the closes thing I have to a
super power. Imagine if superman decided he was too busy to help other
people....

------
jamesbritt
Depends. Family and friends? Sure, happy to help. I warn them that, although I
have assorted Windows systems about, I have not really kept up on things, so I
might be just guessing, but my guesses are typically better than thoe of my
family and friends.

Strangers? Depends. Mostly I say No, or maybe I position it like a job request
that will surely become expensive. But sometimes it's a chance to meet someone
new, maybe get to know someone in your neighborhood. I helped a woman in my
area with some Windows issues (a failed install of some IE crapware), and
later tried to get here set up with an old printer I had (lack of drivers
ruined that plan).

In return, she bought me delicious apple pie, and now I have an acquaintance
in a neighborhood where you rarely run into people so as to get to know them.

BTW, for stereotypical geeks, helping others with computer issues is good
practice for interacting with normal humans.

------
mootothemax
Simple, I ask for something small in return - a four-pack of beer, help with
my car, dinner, or something like that. I started doing this many years ago,
and it's got rid of the "Hi, I'm a fried of your brother"-type calls, whilst
my friends and family have recognised that it's work for me nonetheless.

End result: everyone goes home happy :)

------
Keyframe
Sure, I'll do it for you. You can wash my clothes/dishes/clean up the place
while I do it. It always works.

------
thetrumanshow
Repeatedly "attempt to fix" problems for people and "fail" almost every time.
Then, just say something like "Yeah, I write software, but I'm really not one
of those IT desktop guys". After a while, they stop asking.

------
sjtgraham
I either say "No" or I quote them my usual consulting rate, usually the topic
of conversation changes pretty quickly thereafter.

------
spcmnspff
I don't get asked that a lot, so unlike quite a lot or replies I read, I
actually try to fix it most of the time!

------
wazoox
I only use Linux. Or sometimes Mac OS, Solaris, FreeBSD or other esoteric
stuff. Heck, I even run a command line on my Linux telephone.

------
Mc_Big_G
I always tell them to bring it to my house because I know they won't. If they
ever did, I could fix it on my own time.

------
middlegeek
Depending on who it is, I either do it for them or immediately start talking
about how much I charge.

------
known
I'd recommend to use Open source software whenever and wherever possible.

------
saurabh
I say I am a "geek" and ask for a ridiculous fee.

------
pjy04
It gets annoying if it's constant

------
sigzero
I simply tell them politely "no".

------
borism
If it's relative or friend I'll do it.

If it's some random old guy he gets blocked on all communication levels in no
time.

